# Rex & Bella picture update



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jan 15, 2015)

Rex and Bella are back after taking a little break from the forum, and have a bunch new photos to share with everyone! 

Rex is 11 year old male and Bella is a 6 yr old female. They have been a bonded pair for 3 years now. 












Not very lady like of her! LOL





Bella: 










Rex:


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Jan 15, 2015)

Hahaha, that pic of Rex in that bag
Quick question, do you buy your quail eggs locally or online? If online where? I'd like to add some of those as treats to my tegus diet.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jan 15, 2015)

Jackie & Hellboy said:


> Hahaha, that pic of Rex in that bag
> Quick question, do you buy your quail eggs locally or online? If online where? I'd like to add some of those as treats to my tegus diet.


I can get them as privately owned super markets, asian markets and local breeders. I don't know where online sells them.


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah I only ask about online because I've looked locally here any no such luck  but I think I read where one person said they find them online, I'll have a look see, even though it sounds weird to ship eggs haha.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jan 15, 2015)

Jackie & Hellboy said:


> Yeah I only ask about online because I've looked locally here any no such luck  but I think I read where one person said they find them online, I'll have a look see, even though it sounds weird to ship eggs haha.


If you are on facebook, join The Tegu-Phile group. There is a guy in there that will ship quail eggs.


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't have Facebook but I may just start one for tegu/ monitor related stuff mostly, thanks for the tip!


----------



## sage (Jan 16, 2015)

Is straw a good substrate for tegus? I've seen that in a few pics and that would be really cheap for me and seems like it would be easy to clean


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Jan 16, 2015)

sage said:


> Is straw a good substrate for tegus? I've seen that in a few pics and that would be really cheap for me and seems like it would be easy to clean


I'm assuming straw is being used as a replacement for leaf litter on her bio active soil, straw by itself is probably not suitable as it will develop fungus from being damp constantly


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jan 17, 2015)

sage said:


> Is straw a good substrate for tegus? I've seen that in a few pics and that would be really cheap for me and seems like it would be easy to clean


I use top soil but add oak leaf litter on top to help hold moisture in the soil as well as provide enrichment. The straw I pile up in their sleeping area, over time they spread it out and I just rake it up and put it back into a mound for them to tunnel and sleep in. I and they absolutely love it. I have been using it for over a year now, and have no issues with mold or mildew.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jan 22, 2015)

Such beautiful tegus!!!


----------



## Josh (Jan 22, 2015)

Great photos! Boy do they look happy healthy!


----------

